# Driving on a flat



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

How long can you drive on a flat before you damage your rim? I was driving to work and noticed a lot of choppiness from the rear and when I got to work I saw that my rear tire was flat. The thing is, I have no idea when it went totally flat. I knew something was wrong but I must have driven 30 kms to get to work. I hope B14 SER rims are tough.


----------



## MaxQuest (Sep 11, 2004)

The rims should be fine as long as you did not hit any pot holes.
The tires are probably toast. Even if it was a small repairable hole that gave you the flat, running on flats ruin the sidewalls.


----------



## xChaSe (Jun 23, 2007)

ya at least it didnt blow while your were sittin at a red light like mine


----------



## Patty_ost (Jun 9, 2007)

did you saw your rims still fitted with tire or it was totally gone?


----------

